# Happy Easter/Passover



## Dubya (Mar 31, 2013)

[attachment=6747]Happy Easter/Passover from www.hedgiemama.com !
BTW, Why is Google honoring Cesar Chavez, a Commie enemy of the USA, on Easter of all days? Another bunch of Lear Jet Liberals. (sigh)


Oops, my mistake, I was thinking of Hugo Chavez. But what I said about Google still stands. Easter should have been honored. Not a dead labor organizer. In fact I don't even think Google is union. Hypocrites. Well Happy Easter and Passover anyhow.:s


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 31, 2013)

Happy Easter to you as well!


----------

